# DEO Logistics Officer - Air Force



## liamstephen (31 Jul 2005)

Looking for any information that I can get.  Does anyone know how long each phase of initial training for Air Force Logistics Officer takes.  I realize there are 14 weeks at BOTC and up to 8 months (I have also read 7) second language training.  How long is environmental training?  What about the LOCC and Environmental Training?  Seems odd to have two environmental training sessions (I got this out of the Logistics Handbook online).  I live in Alberta with family and I am trying to determine how long I would be away before my first posting.  Thanks for any help on this ...


----------

